# Compaq Presario CQ 61 - TouchPad not working

## Fratyr

Well.. strange thing

Notebook: HP Compaq Presario CQ 61

Kernel 2.6.30-r4

After installing a kernel, touchpad was working, but USB mouse not.

After recompiling, placing mouse and keyboard settings to /etc/hal/f../policy

USB mouse - works, touchpad - no.

How can I get it back to work?

----------

## audiodef

Have you tried using only evdev and letting that sort everything out?

----------

## Fratyr

Thank you for your answer.

Since I'm only 4 days old in Gentoo world and Linux itself probably... Not to mention the old bad experiece,

I would like to know how do I let evdev do it all by it self? 

And how do I check if other things that can cotrol the mouse or touchpad are disabled?

 :Smile: 

----------

## audiodef

Welcome to Gentoo! 

Make sure you have INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" in /etc/make.conf. If it says INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard,mouse", take those out. Then do emerge -pvuDN world. If it looks good to you, do emerge -vuDN world. 

That will recompile anything that uses input devices to recompile for evdev. 

Also, post the output of emerge --info, so the rest of us can see what you have and offer more specific advice.

----------

## Fratyr

That helped. Thanks. 

One thing left: Configure sound card, and my Laptop has fully working Gentoo. In less than a week, nice.  :Smile: 

----------

